# Should I keep these Forgecraft knives?



## JD37 (Jul 24, 2018)

My mom gave me these knives around 1990. I've haven't used them very much in the last decade or so.
We're packing up the house to move, and I'm wondering if I should keep them or sell them.
And if I sell them, is there a good way to do that? EBay?

I appreciate any insight or suggestions!


----------



## daveb (Jul 24, 2018)

From far left you have a slicer, a ruler, a butcher, a boning knife and a parer. 

The slicer looks like it has quite a bit of swale in the blade. Probably been on a steel a lot. I've never found anything the slicer was particularly good at. Maybe worth 20 on the bay.

The butcher is a nice knife for a knife nut to have, if you're at all inclined to play with knives you should keep this one. Good for making big pieces of BBQ chicken, ribs, loins, brisket into small pieces. Otherwise another 20ish (ask 25).

The boner is the gem of your set. It's a very useful knife, well made for it's application and looks to be in good condition. Another keeper or sell it to me

The paring knife looks like it's in good shape but offers little utility. 10 maybe on the bay. 

The chef knives from Forgecraft command some decent coin. 40 - 50 for an 8 inch and 50 - stupid for the 10 inch.


----------

